# Signs of labor?



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

My cat is pregnant, and I don't know exactly when she got pregnant. She had escaped for about 2 weeks, and it's been 9 weeks from the day she left. How can I tell when she's getting close to having them? Will she show any obvious signs of labor in advance? All help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you have some help, check her temperature, rectally. She would have to be held _very_ securely. A normal temperature is about 101.5. When it drops a degree, she'll probably give birth within 24 hours. I would also check her private parts frequently for discharge. There will be a watery, bloody discharge the last couple of days, and then a mucous plug very close to the onset of labor.

She will also be looking for a secluded place, opening cupboards and closets, if possible. Right before the contractions started, my Precious wanted my attention all of the time, and talked to me incessantly. Finally, of course, you will see the contractions. Get her to her birthing box immediately, if you do. First time mothers sometimes have to be carried there, because of inexperience. However, most often they go there themselves. Don't be surprised if she chooses a spot you didn't prepare. I, nevertheless, put her in the birthing box I prepared, because she wanted me with her, and I don't fit well in a closet! 

I'll get you a link. Keep us advised, please?  
Here's a link. If there are complications, call the vet. Do not administer drugs yourself. 

http://www.netcat.org/birth.html


----------



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

it's been about nine weeks since we think she got pregnant. yesterday she was breathing a little heavy and today even heavier. her tummy is moving as if the kittens are moving inside of her. it doesn't seem like she's chosen a spot yet but she's been checking out my closet today. i would like to check if she has any discharge but i can't see through her hair and she wouldn't let us trim it. is there any way i can tell how soon the kittens will come? we don't have a thermometer to check her temperature. how can you tell when she's having contractions?

thanks, Jeanie, for the help.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

basically everything jeanie has told you is what to look for.
When vienna gave birth, as with jeanies cat she wanted my attention. She was doing this weird biting thing on my hand- not hard or painful like she was tellingme something. In my ignorance I ignored it, it wasnt until I heard the crying of kittens I realised and put it all together. She had had 2 by the time we found her, we got to see the other 4 being born. So hard to believe those guys will be 3 this year! and we kept 3 of them.

ahhh im rambling.
Just keep an eye on her. Clear the base of your closet or make sure its securely closed if you dont want her to have them in there, and anywhere else you dont want her to have them.


----------



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

she should have them by wednesday, but i thought she should have had them by now. she's been very nervous lately and she wants lots of attention. she always tries to escape my room but we wanted her to have them in there. there's not really any other convenient place for her to have them...

we just called the vet, she's due later than we thought. we estimated 9 weeks so we have until next saturday actually.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure this is a tense time for you. I''m sure you're allowing her a bit of time out of the room when you're home. You don't want to upset her too much. Just keep checking her periodically and watching for the signs. Good luck. I hope you have healthy kittens. It is a miraculous event, and mother cats are unbelievably good mothers. 

Of course, when the kittens are weaned, you'll want to get her spayed, but remember that a nursing cat can get pregnant, so don't take any chances! 

Keep us informed, ok?


----------

